# Do YOU know anything about this guitar??



## bigjay (Nov 17, 2009)

It is supposed to be 40 years old , but can't find anything about it on line. The name on the headstock is Conservatore. The label inside says C.F. Martin in Canada. I figure its a cousin of Sigma but who knows. It is a solid little guitar and it sounds .....OK... I put new strings on it and strangely it sounded better with old rusty strings on it. Can any one explain that one. Any thoughts or comments will be much appreciated . 
BIGj


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...scroll down to martin on this page and check out all the links...

http://www.jedistar.com/jedistar_vintage_guitar_dating_m.htm

there is also a thread referring to this model featuring our very own "mooh"...found here...

http://www.mudcat.org/thread.cfm?threadid=96492&messages=26

"Well, here's the latest and probably last from Martin:

"After viewing the photos of the Conservatoire Guitar and showing them to some of the other long time employees here at the Martin Co. it is our opinion that the Martin Co. is not associated with the distribution of that line of guitar. The label inside the guitar does not resemble any type of label that the Martin Co. would use. The head stock shape is not a Martin design. I'm sorry to say that it's not a Martin product."

I have one other lead that will take considerable time to verify.

Peace, Mooh. "

"Conservatore was a low-end guitar imported by Martin (the Canadian division, that is) back in the 70's and 80's to compete against other low-priced imported acoustic guitars. These guitars were brought in from the far east and sold throughout Canada as "Sigma" and "Conservatore". Basicially, Sigma's that had problems were labeled Conservatore. This is a chapter in Martin history that's been swept under the proverbial rug for obvious reasons."


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yup, that was my research. What a twist. It really appears like Martin won't admit to their mistakes.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Strange that "Organi*s*ation" is spelled the British way on the label.


----------



## bigjay (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys I wonder how many of these things are floating around.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bigjay said:


> Thanks for the info guys I wonder how many of these things are floating around.:smilie_flagge17:


Since Martin wouldn't admit to anything, who knows, but enough to have made the short term marketing of them worthwhile. They're either a Martin embarrassment, or a fraudulent marketing attempt by someone else, but either way I bet Martin knows more than they admit.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

one way to find out is to ask martin if they'd like you to donate the guitar to be displayed in their museum...kkjuw


----------



## bigjay (Nov 17, 2009)

If you guys are at all interested I asked the guys here>>>> http://theunofficialmartinguitarforum.yuku.com/topic/92019/master/1/

It seem to have got quite an interesting conversation going


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bigjay said:


> If you guys are at all interested I asked the guys here>>>> http://theunofficialmartinguitarforum.yuku.com/topic/92019/master/1/
> 
> It seem to have got quite an interesting conversation going


That's the most information yet. Martin wasn't nearly so forthcoming.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

your serial number...400187...indicates that it was made in 1977/1978...see here...

http://www.martinguitar.com/history/dating.html


----------



## bigjay (Nov 17, 2009)

Interestingly I punched the serial #400182 into Guitar dating .com and It said it is a 1978. It seems to have a genuine Martin Serial#. Just for Sh!$'s and giggles I sent a couple pictures over to customer service at Martin. I can't wait to hear what they have to say.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

my little brother had a Conservatore guitar back in the late 70's. 
it had the sticker inside that said something like "imported by C.F. Martin Co."
anyway, it wasn't bad for an acoustic that probably didn't cost more than $150. a good beginners guitar.
now that it is a collectable rarity, its probably worth thousands!!!
....or not.
:smile:


----------



## bigjay (Nov 17, 2009)

This is the Email I received from Martin

Good Afternoon,

Thank you for contacting Martin. This guitar is not a Martin. The serial number comes up as a D35.

Best Regards
Paula Primrose
Customer Service
C.F. Martin & Co., Inc.

I Replied to that email asking why CF Martin is on the label but as yet they have not responded.


----------



## bigjay (Nov 17, 2009)

....And the follow up E-mail.


Paula Primrose
to me

People using the Martin name have been ongoing for years. This is definitely not a Martin.



Paula


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I was convinced after I researched it a couple of years ago (see previous links) that it was a move that was pulled by Keef's Music, or whoever was the Martin distributor in Canada at the time, to give credibility to some imports. In another forum this week someone maintains that he was told while on a Martin shop tour that the Conservatoire was just a rebadged Sigma. Whatever the case, Martin seems to want to revise history.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

it's kinda like ford wanting to forget the edsel...


----------



## Mizter (Dec 27, 2009)

I own 2 Conservatore acoustic guitars and they're both the best acoustics I've ever played as far as playabilty is concerned and I've played and owned MANY guitars in my life. I can't really describe it but they're really smooth and balanced. They're so well balanced that I can easily play fast solo style stuff all over the neck that I can only normally do with electric guitars. These guitars are going to be part of my collection for the rest of my life, no way I'm letting them go!


----------



## Garce (Feb 1, 2020)

Sorry to necro an eleven year old thread, but...

I just purchased a "Conservatore" guitar today. I have a few friends who keep an eye out for unusual guitars and they call me when they find something strange (I mean "strange" as in NOT Gibson, NOT Fender, NOT Martin, etc). Today a contact called me saying he had an acoustic and the seller wanted $160 Canadian. I told him to stop by and let me take a look at it. 

He brings the guitar to my house and I check it out. Conservatore? Never heard of it. The asking price of $160 quickly drops to $50. But then I play the thing. The intonation is absolutely perfect. Spot on. Upon further inspection I see the the label C.F. Martin Canada. Ok, now I am curious. I give him $110 Canadian and I find myself here.

First off, I will state that this acoustic of unknown origin is brilliant. It stays in tune (to me any instrument is useless if it cannot stay in tune). It sounds and plays much like my ancient Gibson L-00 - except the top end is lacking in brightness. The tone is a bit "muffled" - for lack of a better word. But it plays great. It stays in tune. And darn it! I think this might be the best purchase I have made in my 40 plus years as a musician. I love parlour guitars - and this thing is going to pay for itself by next weekend.

Not sure why Martin refuses to acknowledge it considering the garbage they sell now. But I am happy. Overjoyed, in fact.

Conservatore C305. Even the cheap crap from the 70s and 80s is better than what I can get now.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks for bringing this ancient thread back to life. Fun read.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

I get this is an 11 year old thread, but I don't understand why people are saying "Martin refuses to acknowledge."

Seems pretty obvious that whoever was importing or distributing Martin's in Canada was trying to capitalize on the name. In which case the actual Martin would have no idea and they aren't refusing to acknowledge a thing.


----------



## Vive (Jul 13, 2021)

bigjay said:


> It is supposed to be 40 years old , but can't find anything about it on line. The name on the headstock is Conservatore. The label inside says C.F. Martin in Canada. I figure its a cousin of Sigma but who knows. It is a solid little guitar and it sounds .....OK... I put new strings on it and strangely it sounded better with old rusty strings on it. Can any one explain that one. Any thoughts or comments will be much appreciated .
> BIGj
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmy Fingers (Aug 17, 2017)

Lol...old thread but obviously fake label. Misprinted at that. They didn't center the wording under "Conservatore" so the put a space in "organis ation" to make it fit. $20 for fire wood. Hate counterfeit products.


----------



## Guitar spanker (Oct 26, 2021)

I have a classical style one
I just found in garbage. It's the player not the guitar .spank dat guitar fellas


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Martin Conservatoire (Canadian Martin Guitar)


An acquaintance has a guitar named Conservatoire on the headstock and on the interior label. Under Conservatoire on the label it r



mudcat.org


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

My first guitar was a Conservatore acoustic. It looked like a Martin D16, had the Martin shaped headstock, and the logo was a faithful copy of the Martin script. I think my dad got it from Weiner’s Pawn Shop around 1980-81.


----------

